# Tuskegee National Forest



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Hunted the Tuskegee National Forest (up by Auburn Alabama) with my son Eric the last couple of Days. I kill a Spike chasing a doe & Eric got him a nice 8 point. There is some pretty wood up that way. Hard wood bottom & open pine hills (big hills). :blink: need to be half goat to hunt there.







Needed something for the Freezer. :yes:








Eric's deer, the drag out like to have killed me. :001_huh:








Hard wood bottom by the creek.








Hard wood bottoms








We walked by a tree twice this size coming out one night but could no fine it the next day to get a picture.


----------



## Whitfield81 (Feb 1, 2012)

Might need to adjust the straps all the way out to get up that one!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and congrats on the bucs--nice deer for nat'l forest. Did you see any other deer? How was the pressure? I usually hunt blue spring and think its one of the best deals going.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip.. and you got to bring deer back.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

k-p said:


> Thanks for the pics and congrats on the bucs--nice deer for nat'l forest. Did you see any other deer? How was the pressure? I usually hunt blue spring and think its one of the best deals going.


We saw does every day. Eric let a Cowhorn walk that last morning, cause we had the 8 point to clean,one in the cooler and I had to leave for home. Didn't see many people 4 or 5 trucks on the weekend and nobody Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## aunut22 (Feb 1, 2012)

awesome. i attended AU and i regularly hunted the "skeeg" i mainly shot ducks on it but i saw lots of deer and turkey. if you want a true challenge try yelping up a big tom out there in the spring. congrats bro


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I know that creek and that stand of woods very well. I hunted about 400 yards from there for four seasons. Congrats on the deer.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

What a beautiful place to sit. Congrats on some nice deer.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Those are some pretty woods. I wouldn't mind trying a trip up there next year to see some new area.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Is that a R25 .308?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

my3nme said:


> Is that a R25 .308?


Yes, It Is an R-25 in .308. Hunted it the last 4 seasons with no problems. Straight shooting gun, handle good it the tree :thumbup: but very heavy


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought my son the same gun. Topped it with a Trijicon. Having issues with it ejecting or picking up the next shell. He killed 4 deer this year with it, 2 bucks. It's a little heavy for him but he uses it when he's in a shooting house. Spoke to Remington and I'm sure we will work out the issues. Nice gun


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

First day shooting mine it snape one round and bent a few of the brass. But haven't had any trouble with it sense then. It will burn a 19 round clip fast as you can pull the trigger. I'm 44 for 46 with mine, new glasses mest me up on a couple. :whistling:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to clean his real good again, make sure the gas port is clear and burn some powder. I sent the clip back to Remington and they sent me a new one. He's 11 and I like the scope on his better than my Zeiss so I'm going to move the zeiss to another one of my guns and buy one like his. I'm very impressed with everything and the problem is just a pain ion the rear but will be solved


----------

